# [solved] Sonnet Tempo SATA X4P (PCI-X) massive device resets

## Polynomial-C

Hi,

I have a Sonnet Tempo SATA X4P card here that fails to get any good connection to whatever harddrive I connect to it. The card has four eSATA connectors and sits on a PCI-X slot of a Tyan Thunder n6650W (S2915-E) motherboard. Here's the relevant data:

The cards as being seen by lspci -nnv: 

```
06:04.0 IDE interface [0101]: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88SX6042 PCI-X 4-Port SATA-II [11ab:6042] (rev 02) (prog-if 8f [Master SecP SecO PriP PriO])

        Subsystem: Sonnet Technologies, Inc. Device [16b8:4350]

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 20

        Memory at b0600000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1M]

        I/O ports at 4000 [size=256]

        [virtual] Memory at b0500000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512K]

        [virtual] Expansion ROM at a0100000 [disabled] [size=512K]

        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

        Capabilities: [60] PCI-X non-bridge device

        Kernel driver in use: sata_mv
```

The kernel drivers: 

```
# zgrep "\(_\|S\)ATA" /proc/config.gz | grep -v ^#

CONFIG_ATA=y

CONFIG_ATA_VERBOSE_ERROR=y

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ATA_SFF=y

CONFIG_ATA_BMDMA=y

CONFIG_SATA_MV=y

CONFIG_SATA_NV=y
```

The kernel version I used when I wrote this post: 

```
> uname -a

Linux shanghai 3.12.17 #5 SMP PREEMPT Sat Apr 12 00:28:20 CEST 2014 x86_64 Quad-Core AMD Opteron(tm) Processor 2389 AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
```

And here comes an example of what happens as soon as I switch on one of my external harddrives I want to use over that card. As the output appears to be too big to fit into a forum post I uploaded the file to my little webspace: Sonnet_Tempo_SATA_X4P_device_errors.txt

Any help in getting this card working reliable is highy appreciated!

----------

## Polynomial-C

Alright,

the card failed with 3.14 and 3.18 kernel series as well. I gave the card another try with 4.4 kernel series last week and this time I successfully connected and mounted three external hard drives at the same time.

So finally this issue is solved for me.

----------

